# Spindle seized in tailstock



## Ribrickulous (Aug 23, 2021)

Hey all,

First "real" post after my intro here.

The shop I work on my motorcycle out of has a 1950 Southbend 9C. See serial card:




My issue is whenever I retract the spindle to remove whatever tool is in the tailstock, the entire assembly seizes up. The owner of the lathe and I tried percussive maintenance to get past whatever was jamming it up and force the tool out and ended up busting the taper pin instead. Replacing the pin was easy, but even now that we got the tool out (heat and patience), whatever new tool we put in gets stuck in a similar fashion.

Any advice on how to start fixing this?




Also, I'm saying spindle, but maybe I mean quill? just getting "geared" up (excuse the pun) on lathe terminology and maintenance know how.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 23, 2021)

A wedge between the quill and the chuck should pop it loose.
A tie rod end fork??
Harbor freight has them


----------



## Ribrickulous (Aug 23, 2021)

The tool in the photo was already popped loose. However, when re-assembled, the same issue keeps occurring. The last SB I used whatever tool was in there would pop right out when the quill was retracted.

On this one when retracting the quill all the way everything binds up, no more handwheel travel unless you whack the thing with a mallet a few times. Then and only then does the tool pop out. Doesn't seem right.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 23, 2021)

The tools you are using in the quill are likely too short to be ejected in the regular fashion, You could likely add a bit of length to them to solve the problem.


----------



## lordbeezer (Aug 23, 2021)

Your tang is too short. Add metal at tail by welding or thread for a bolt


----------



## pdentrem (Aug 23, 2021)

Usually the threaded rod that moves the tailstock ram is what pushes the accessories.
or the extension on the chuck etc has been cut off
Pierre


----------



## lordbeezer (Aug 23, 2021)

We must’ve been typing at same time.


----------



## pdentrem (Aug 23, 2021)

Yeap. Since every tool has the issue, either all the tangs have been cut off or the rod is too short. 
Pierre


----------



## pdentrem (Aug 23, 2021)

Found this drawing # 19 has to be long enough to eject the tools from the tailstock ram.



Another typical view


----------



## Ribrickulous (Aug 23, 2021)

Thanks all.

Is that part supposed to be removable? I wasn’t able to get it loose from the Ram at all when I had it out. Tried penetrating fluid and heat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 23, 2021)

Ribrickulous said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Is that part supposed to be removable? I wasn’t able to get it loose from the Ram at all when I had it out. Tried penetrating fluid and heat.
> 
> ...


Yes, should be able to unscrew (extend) the quill from the tailstock until it comes free from the screw. Then it should just slide out of the tailstock. Something is amiss.

Edit: Looking at your picture, the screw is all the way in. It's a left-hand thread. Will it not come all the way out?


----------



## Ribrickulous (Aug 24, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Edit: Looking at your picture, the screw is all the way in. It's a left-hand thread. Will it not come all the way out?



I’m going to tool around with this a bit more in the next few days (my shop is in a different neighborhood). Will update.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ribrickulous (Aug 24, 2021)

The spindle pops out when extended fully.

I put this on the back of the live center:







After turning the socket head down to an OD that didn’t interfere with the spindle, the ram is able to push it out no problem. Thanks all. The larger chuck that I didn’t test before has a much longer end and gets pushed out by the ram without issue.

Similarly, we’ve got a smaller Jacob’s chuck with a thread in the back, but it’s different than this one.

Seemed like it was a 3/8-16 thread, but can anyone confirm/give a likely?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illinoyance (Aug 25, 2021)

I had a problem with tools failing to eject on my SB 10K.  I made a new operating screw about 1/4" longer than the original.


----------

